# Best Snowboard Resort near SLC?



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

It's been a LONG time since I've been active on this forum, but I've got a question about snowboarding near SLC and I know this community will have some good advice.

A coworker and I (a snowboarder as well) need to plan a day trip for work to SLC and are planning to tack an extra day on the end to get some snowboarding in. 

Which resort near SLC would be best for a quick day trip? I'm not interested in parks, and like natural terrain and obviously love riding powder. 

Also, we might end up riding on New Years day. Any locals know if the resorts will be crushed on the Holiday?

any thoughts? Thanks!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Brighton, hands down the only resort you should bother with.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Snowbird if you like crowds, Brighton if you like trashy snowboarders, park city/canyons if you like douche bag snowboarders and solitude if you like mediocre terrain. Take your pick.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bamfboardman said:


> Snowbird if you like crowds, Brighton if you like trashy snowboarders, park city/canyons if you like douche bag snowboarders and solitude if you like mediocre terrain. Take your pick.


Hmm...If I had to take my pick, I think I'd go with trashy snowboarders. :hairy:


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

schmitty34 said:


> Hmm...If I had to take my pick, I think I'd go with trashy snowboarders. :hairy:


You have chosen wisely.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hit 4 mtns there last year. Of those, Brighton for sure with the nice rolling terrain and diversity of cliff drops, tree runs and even groomers. Solitude was weak. Park City was surprisingly good because it was dumping and we found some great tree runs away from all the main areas. Snowbird was a great mountain, but conditions weren't the best that day, so will need to hit it up again.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Yep, all the trashy snowboarders must be one of the reasons Brighton is my favorite resort in that area...that would be my first choice, and Solitude second. Not a huge fan of Snowbird, but I would not necessarily strike it off the list.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

vajohn said:


> Yep, all the trashy snowboarders must be one of the reasons Brighton is my favorite resort in that area...that would be my first choice, and Solitude second. Not a huge fan of Snowbird, but I would not necessarily strike it off the list.


No Brighton sucks. Stay away. :blahblah:


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Brighton it is! Thanks for the advice fellas!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

schmitty34 said:


> Brighton it is! Thanks for the advice fellas!


unless you know where to go at Brighton you wont have fun. There are only two lifts that are decent. For Brighton to be good you HAVE to go out of bounds. Milly lift is really fun but it doesn't open for another week I think.

Go to snowbird dude. I'm not pulling one of those local "stay away, pretend it's bad" things either.

Snowbird is just a better mountain for a day trip. You don't have to think about where to go either. 

Brighton takes a few times to find the gems. 

You will go and be stuck on flat groomers all day.

If you have more questions let me know.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

WasatchMan said:


> unless you know where to go at Brighton you wont have fun. There are only two lifts that are decent. For Brighton to be good you HAVE to go out of bounds. Milly lift is really fun but it doesn't open for another week I think.
> 
> Go to snowbird dude. I'm not pulling one of those local "stay away, pretend it's bad" things either.
> 
> ...


Seriously? I mean I get sending one person to snowbird but now everyone is going to go to it. Being a season pass holder to snowbird it kind of pisses me off that people on this forum like you send people to an already over crowded resort.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Bamfboardman said:


> Seriously? I mean I get sending one person to snowbird but now everyone is going to go to it. Being a season pass holder to snowbird it kind of pisses me off that people on this forum like you send people to an already over crowded resort.


LOL you can't be serious....can you?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> LOL you can't be serious....can you?


If you've ever been to Snowbird you would know why I'm completely serious. Any idiot with a computer can google "Best resorts near SLC" And this forum will pop up. Sorry I don't want my home resort being over run by people who suck at skiing/snowboarding (not saying the OP is) more then it already is. I had a 40 minute lift line today on a fucking friday. No thank you.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Haha, this is a first I've seen a season pass holder seriously butt-hurt because someone is sending visitors to that person's mountain..........

It is possible that people are sending that person to the mountain because there is a reason YOU bought a season pass to Snowbird instead of Brighton. Why do you have a pass at Bird and not Brighton, I have to ask. I send people there because it is a better mountain to experience than Brighton. Hands-down. More than twice the acreage and almost twice the elevation. No-Brainer. Notice my suggestions have a common theme.......mellow run-out.

That being said....OP....At Brighton, ride the following.

Milly Lift:

It gets beat-up quickly, but Scree and Lone Pine are big hits......but they mellow-out quickly at the bottom and there is a long run-out. 

Play around on all the natural terrain under and skiers left of Milly Express.

Great Western:
Clark's, Rein's, and Endless Winter are all big, fun drops.....then a mellow run-out.

Snake Creek.....YOu can hike to the peak, but it is a quick drop through some, ususually, pretty tasty glades. Then, again, mellow run-out.

Crest Express: 
Blah....not worth much.
You can do some slack riding off pacific highway, but you're almost guaranteed to have to unbuckle and hike out unless you know where to keep your speed.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

neednsnow said:


> Haha, this is a first I've seen a season pass holder seriously butt-hurt because someone is sending visitors to that person's mountain..........
> 
> It is possible that people are sending that person to the mountain because there is a reason YOU bought a season pass to Snowbird instead of Brighton. Why do you have a pass at Bird and not Brighton, I have to ask. I send people there because it is a better mountain to experience than Brighton. Hands-down. More than twice the acreage and almost twice the elevation. No-Brainer. Notice my suggestions have a common theme.......mellow run-out.
> 
> ...


Having had passes to both resorts and having lived in Salt Lake my whole life I generally feel (personal life aside) That Brighton is a better resort for the general population. I am a freeride snowboarder and compete in freeride competitions so I feel that snowbird is my best option in furthering my skill. Snowbird (as you can tell from ALL of their lifts being closed the past two days) is not always superior. On a side note I do have 10 days to Brighton from my purchasing of a Big Sky Pass :jumping1: which is nice.


----------

